# I feel so.... naked



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

_[If you clicked on this thread expecting photos, sorry to disappoint you!]_

Just sold every last prop and outdoor decoration I had. I have nothing left. (Okay, I have one skull, but that's it.) Some nice young gentleman came with a semi truck and hauled it all away.

Long story, but here's the short version:
1. Hopefully moving soon, probably won't have any storage room
2. Decided to try acting in a local pro haunt this year instead of doing the home haunt
3. For me, the haunt is all about artistic expression. I felt like my haunt, as an artistic work, was complete. I did not feel right in adding to it or changing it, nor did I want to just keep putting out the same stuff each year. It was time to move on to a different project.

What this means is that I'll probably remain prop-free for a year. Then I'll likely be in a new house and will completely re-envision what my home haunt should be.

While I'm sad to see my props go, I'm excited about the change and for the future rebuilding process. I think it will give me back a lot of the inspiration and spark that I've been missing the past couple of years. I'm also glad that my props went to a good home where they'll be integrated into another haunter's vision.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

That's okay Brad, I was hoping for no pictures of ummm, Well, maybe the ladies will be disappointed though.

Glad to hear your props went to a good home and best on for future creations at the new place.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You really going to pass up the late/after halloween sales and go a whole year without props?!?

Working in a pro haunt should be fun and a great experience. 

Happy Haunting


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

well you'll have a years worth of projects to start on, so hopefully you'll replace your old stuff with bigger and better props.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I heard "bow-chicka-bow-wow" as I clicked this thread.

It's refreshing to take on new projects and test your talents in other areas. I'm sure you'll have a blast.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Best of luck to you in whatever direction your love of haunting leads you.


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> well you'll have a years worth of projects to start on, so hopefully you'll replace your old stuff with bigger and better props.


That's exactly what I'm counting on.

As for after-Halloween sales... heck, I'm having a hard enough time resisting buying a bunch of crap BEFORE Halloween. :jol:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well you are definately a braver man than i am. I could never get rid of any of my halloween stuff ever. I do understand what you are saying though and now you can create whole new memories and new stuff.Good luck with your new choice and new home and hopefully we will all see pics of your new props.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey DrG.....did you sell all of your stuff, or give it away?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The withdrawal symptoms will start soon

The need to drive around dumpster diving

The eyeing up of normal houshold items that could be turned into props

The hands itching to get covered in monster mud and mache again

The smell of hot solder in the morning

The feel of liquid latex between your fingers as you rub it off, gently pulling at the little hairs on the palms of your hands

The smell of Great Stuff foam, expanding before your very eyes


You CANNOT escape the Halloween Habit!


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

beelce said:


> Hey DrG.....did you sell all of your stuff, or give it away?


Sold it. eBay and Craigslist.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Good luck to you. Working in a pro haunt sounds like a lot of fun. I wish I was brave enough to go ask the folks at our local Haunted House if they need extra help.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I worked in a pro haunt last year. Something I always wanted to try. My only advice, Buy lots of Halls cough drops. Eat on them all night. Also, keep a bottle of water close to you.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Spooklights said:


> Good luck to you. Working in a pro haunt sounds like a lot of fun. I wish I was brave enough to go ask the folks at our local Haunted House if they need extra help.


You kidding!?! They probably heard he was on the market and BEGGED him to work for them.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I like your artistic courage! Good luck and have a great halloween!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Somebody has hairy paaaallmmmsssss.....

It takes a pair to sell off ALL your stuff & start anew. Congrats.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> The withdrawal symptoms will start soon
> 
> The need to drive around dumpster diving
> 
> ...


yes, this is how i feel! Now that i'm not allowed to go prop hunting, all of those halloween stores i was wishing i could find are popping up everwhere! it is so completely cruel!


----------

